# Problem dem Zaehler in mein Java - Code



## tom_cruise (9. Dez 2006)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem ,dass mich wirklich stört , deine Hilfe wäre mir unvergesslich. Mein Problem ist folgendes : Ich muss für unsere Firma ein Programm schreiben , das unsere MySQL -Datenbank aktualisiert.Auf unsere firmeninterne Web-Server laufen unterschiedliche Webseiten von unseren Kunden . Mein Programm soll  zählen wie oft jede Webseite aus unserem Server aufgerufen wird, und das Ergebnis in eine MySQL - Datenbank speichern .Ich habe dafuer eine Klasse SessionObject implementiert,die die aufgerufene Seite und die dazugehörige Session ID über die Attribute page und sessionID speichert , eine Klasse SessionArray die alle aufgerufene Seiten und Session ID in einem Puffer(Array) anlegt, und die Daten in die Datenbank über einen Thread schreibt . Die Klasse SessionArray wird von einem Filter LiveStatReceiver ausgeführt .In der Klasse LiveStatReceiver werden die folgenden Variablen deklariert counter(speichert aktuelle Grösse des Arrays) , pagecounter(speichert wie oft eine Seite im Array vorhanden ist) , objectArray(Array von Typ SessionObject in dem alle aufgerufenen Seiten und zugehoerige Session ID angelegt sind);diese Variablen werden an einer Instanz der Klasse SessionArray als Konstruktor-Parameter übergeben werden.Die Variable pagecounter sollte angeben wie oft das aktuelle Object sessionObject(d.h die aufgerufene Seite und dazugehörige Session-ID) im Array vom Typ SessionObject vorhanden ist.Wenn z.B die aufgerufene Seite www.bucho.de  schon 5 Male aufgerufen wurde,wird pagecounter den Wert 5 haben,leider gibt pagecounter immer den Wert 0 (null) an. Da pagecounter immer den Wert null angibt, dann können Daten in die Datenbank nicht richtig eingetragen werden. 
Die Datenbankzugriffe werden über Jdbc-Template vom Spring durchgeführt. 
Hier ist mein Code,ich bitte dich einen Blick auf den Variable pagecounter zu werfen,bei Rückfragen stehe ich immer gern zur Verfügung. 
Im Voraus vielen Dank. 
Lecorniaud. 
import javax.servlet.*; 
import javax.servlet.http.*; 
import java.io.IOException; 
import org.apache.commons.logging.Log; 
import org.apache.commons.logging.LogFactory; 
import org.springframework.context.ApplicationContext; 
import org.springframework.web.context.support.WebApplicationContextUtils; 
import org.springframework.jdbc.datasource.*; 

public class LiveStatReceiver implements Filter{ 
protected final Log log = LogFactory.getLog(getClass()); 
protected FilterConfig config; 
private int counter = 0;
private int pagecounter = 0; 
/*maximale Groesse des Arrays*/ 
private static final int MAX = 1000; 
private static SessionObject[] objectArray = new SessionObject[MAX]; 
String page = ""; 
String sessionID = ""; 
DriverManagerDataSource dataSource = new DriverManagerDataSource();
private SessionArray sessionArray; 
public SessionArray getSessionArray(){ 
if (sessionArray == null){ 
sessionArray = new SessionArray(counter,pagecounter,objectArray,dataSource); 
} 
return sessionArray; 
} 
public FilterConfig getConfig() { 
return config; 
} 
public void setConfig(FilterConfig config) { 
this.config = config; 
} 
public void init(FilterConfig config) throws ServletException{ 
this.config = config; 
log.info("-----LiveStatReceiver : init ---> Filtername : " + config.getFilterName()); 
ApplicationContext ctx = WebApplicationContextUtils.getWebApplicationContext(config.getServletContext()); 
dataSource = (DriverManagerDataSource)ctx.getBean("myDataSource"); 
} 
public void doFilter(ServletRequest request,ServletResponse response,FilterChain chain) 
throws ServletException,IOException,NullPointerException{ 
HttpServletRequest req = (HttpServletRequest)request; 
page = req.getRequestURI(); 
HttpSession session = req.getSession(); 
sessionID = (String)session.getId(); 
if((page != null && !page.equals("")) && (sessionID != null && 
!sessionID.equals(""))){ 
try{ 
SessionObject sessionObject = new SessionObject(page,sessionID); 
if(sessionObject != null){ 
/*wenn counter null ist,bedeutet dass,die aufgerufene Seite noch nicht im Array angelegt ist,dann pagecounter ist auch null.*/ 
if(counter < 1){ 
pagecounter = 0; 
}else{ /*wenn eine Seite schon aufgerufen wurde,inkrementiert sich pagecounter,was leider nicht funktioniert.*/
for(int i=0; i<counter; i++){ 
if(objectArray_.getPage() == page && objectArray.getSessionID()==sessionID){ 
pagecounter++; } 
} 
} 
SessionObject newObject; 
newObject = sessionObject; 
objectArray[counter] = newObject; 
counter++; 
getSessionArray().setCounter(counter); 
getSessionArray().setPagecounter(pagecounter); 
getSessionArray().setSessionObject(objectArray); 
} 
}catch(NullPointerException e){ 
System.out.println("NullPointerException : "+e.getMessage()); 
} 
} 
try { 
getSessionArray().doThreadCountdown(); 
log.info("--- Thread starten."); 
}catch (InterruptedException e) { 
e.printStackTrace(); 
for (StackTraceElement trace : new Throwable().getStackTrace() ){ 
log.info(" STRACK TRACE - ERROR : " + trace); 
} 
} 
chain.doFilter(request,response); 
} 
public void destroy(){} 
} 
______________________________________________________________
import java.util.Iterator; 
import java.util.List; 
import java.util.Map; 
import org.apache.commons.logging.Log; 
import org.apache.commons.logging.LogFactory; 
import org.springframework.jdbc.core.JdbcTemplate; 
import org.springframework.jdbc.datasource.DriverManagerDataSource; 
public class SessionArray extends Thread{ 
/*aktuelle Groesse des Arrays*/ 
private int counter; 
/*maximale Groesse des Arrays*/ 
private static final int MAX = 1000; 
/*incrementiert sich falls eine Seite schon aufgerufen wird.*/ 
private int pagecounter; 
/*Puffer zur Speicherung aller aufgerufene Seiten und Session_ID*/ 
private SessionObject[] sessionObject = new SessionObject[MAX]; 
protected final Log log = LogFactory.getLog(getClass()); 
DriverManagerDataSource dataSource ; 
//jdbcTemplate fuer den Datenbankzugriff 
private JdbcTemplate jdbcTemplate; 
public SessionArray(int counter,int pagecounter,SessionObject[] sessionObject,DriverManagerDataSource dataSource){ 
this.counter = counter; 
this.pagecounter = pagecounter; 
this.sessionObject = sessionObject; 
this.dataSource = dataSource; 
} 
public void run(){ 
try{ 
jdbcTemplate = new JdbcTemplate(dataSource); 
String stringCounter = ""; 
String stringSessionCounter =""; 
/*wählt in dem Puffer die letzte aufgerufene Seite,und ermittelt ob sie schon in der Tabelle existiert*/ 
List list = jdbcTemplate.queryForList("select page,counter,sessioncounter from statistik where page =?",new Object[] {sessionObject[counter-1].getPage()}); 
log.info("######## SessionArray run --> List-Size : "+list.size()); 
Iterator it = list.iterator(); 
/*Ergebnis der Datenbankabfrage.*/ 
while(it.hasNext()) { 
Map userMap = (Map) it.next(); 
/*Umwandlung counter in String*/ 
stringCounter = userMap.get("counter").toString(); 
/*Umwandlung sessioncounter in String*/ 
stringSessionCounter =userMap.get("sessioncounter").toString(); 
} 
int newCounter = 1; 
int newSessionCounter = 1; 
/*falls die aufgerufene Seite noch nicht in der Tabelle vorhanden ist,wird sie eingetragen*/ 
if(list.size() == 0){ 
jdbcTemplate.update("insert into statistik (page,counter,sessioncounter)" + 
" values (?,?,?)",new Object[]{sessionObject[counter-1].getPage(),newCounter,newSessionCounter}); 
}else{ 
/*falls die Seite schon existiert,wird ein Update der Tabelle durchgeführt,was hier leider nicht funktioniert.*/ 
newCounter = Integer.parseInt(stringCounter)+1 ; 
if(pagecounter == 0){ 
log.info("pagecounter: " + pagecounter); 
newSessionCounter = Integer.parseInt(stringSessionCounter) + 1; 
}else{ 
newSessionCounter = Integer.parseInt(stringSessionCounter); 
} 
jdbcTemplate.update("update statistik set page = ?,counter = ?," + 
"sessioncounter =? where page = ?",new Object[] {sessionObject[counter-1].getPage(),newCounter, 
newSessionCounter,sessionObject[counter-1].getPage()}); 
} 
}catch(Exception e){ 
log.info("ERROR :" + e.getCause()); 
for (StackTraceElement trace : new Throwable().getStackTrace() ){ 
log.info("STRACK TRACE - ERROR : " + trace); 
} 
} 
} 
public void doThreadCountdown() throws java.lang.InterruptedException { 
try { 
Thread.sleep(2); 
} catch(InterruptedException e) { 
log.info("Thread interrupted!"); 
} 
new SessionArray(counter,pagecounter,sessionObject,dataSource).start(); 
} 
public int getPagecounter() { 
return pagecounter; 
} 
public void setPagecounter(int pagecounter) { 
this.pagecounter = pagecounter; 
} 
public int getCounter() { 
return counter; 
} 
public void setCounter(int counter) { 
this.counter = counter; 
} 
public SessionObject[] getSessionObject() { 
return sessionObject; 
} 
public void setSessionObject(SessionObject[] sessionObject) { 
this.sessionObject = sessionObject; 
} 
} 

CREATE TABLE `statistik` ( 
`id` int(10) NOT NULL auto_increment, 
`page` varchar(250) NOT NULL, 
`counter` int(10) NOT NULL, 
`sessioncounter` varchar(250) NOT NULL, 
PRIMARY KEY (`id`) 
) TYPE=MyISAM AUTO_INCREMENT=1; 


<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
<!DOCTYPE beans PUBLIC "-//SPRING//DTD BEAN//EN" "http://www.springframework.org/dtd/spring-beans.dtd"> 
<beans> 
<bean id="myDataSource" class="org.springframework.jdbc.datasource.DriverManagerDataSource"> 
<property name="driverClassName"><value>com.mysql.jdbc.Driver</value></property> 
<property name="url"><value>jdbc:mysql://localhost/pagecounter</value></property> 
<property name="username"><value>root</value></property> 
<property name="password"><value></value></property> 
</bean> 
</beans> 
________________________________________________________
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> 
<web-app xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee" 
xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" 
xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee 
http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee/web-app_2_4.xsd" version="2.4"> 
<display-name>Test für das Statistik-Projekt</display-name> 
<context-param> 
<param-name>contextConfigLocation</param-name> 
<param-value>/WEB-INF/applicationContext-jdbc.xml</param-value> 
</context-param> 
<listener> 
<listener-class>org.springframework.web.context.ContextLoaderListener</listener-class> 
</listener> 
<servlet> 
<servlet-name>action</servlet-name> 
<servlet-class>org.springframework.web.servlet.DispatcherServlet</servlet-class> 
<load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup> 
</servlet> 
<servlet-mapping> 
<servlet-name>action</servlet-name> 
<url-pattern>*.html</url-pattern> 
</servlet-mapping> 
<jsp-config> 
<jsp-property-group> 
<url-pattern>*.jsp</url-pattern> 
<scripting-invalid>false</scripting-invalid> 

</jsp-property-group> 
<taglib> 
<taglib-uri>http://www.springframework.org/tags</taglib-uri> 
<taglib-location>/WEB-INF/spring.tld</taglib-location> 
</taglib> 
</jsp-config> 
<servlet> 
<description>Added by JBuilder to compile JSPs with debug info</description> 
<servlet-name>debugjsp</servlet-name> 
<servlet-class>org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet</servlet-class> 
<init-param> 
<param-name>classdebuginfo</param-name> 
<param-value>true</param-value> 
</init-param> 
<load-on-startup>3</load-on-startup> 
</servlet> 
<servlet-mapping> 
<servlet-name>debugjsp</servlet-name> 
<url-pattern>*.jsp</url-pattern> 
</servlet-mapping> 
<filter> 
<filter-name>liveStatReceiver</filter-name> 
<filter-class>src.sessionSave.LiveStatReceiver</filter-class> 
</filter> 
<filter-mapping> 
<filter-name>liveStatReceiver</filter-name> 
<url-pattern>*.html</url-pattern> 
</filter-mapping> 
</web-app>_


----------



## dieta (9. Dez 2006)

Mal kurz zwei Tips, wie du hier sicher schneller Hilfe findest:
1. verkürze und/oder strukturiere den gigantischen Textblock am Anfang deines Postings
und 2. Tu' allen hier einen Gefallen und benutz' Code-Tags.


----------



## SlaterB (10. Dez 2006)

ich schrecke ja eigentlich vor nichts zurück und wollte gerade dennoch mit dem Lesen anfangen,
aber bei dem ersten Satz:

> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem ,dass mich wirklich stört , deine Hilfe wäre mir unvergesslich. 

ne, nein danke, bitte noch mal neuformulieren ohne so eine Anbiederung


----------

